# Any kings off the piers?



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Been kind of quiet regarding kings, cobes and tarpon. Anybody catching them?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

carolina beach pier got 2 small snake kings last 2 weeks, kure pier had couple strikes last week and lost one beside the pier...jolly roger got a tarpon 2 weks ago i think? thats about it


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

I talked to a guy at the Bogue Inlet Pier and he said they had a tarpon and cobia off the end about a week ago but neither made it on the planks but that was it besides a lot of hatty blues


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Avalon caught a nice cobe a few days ago,Jennettes caught a cobe and has caught a couple of jack cravelle,Avon has caught a tarpon and had several cobes lost...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

to add to DD,we also had a king face plant a bait on friday plus a few lost fish due to angler error or other circumstances


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

jolly roger on topsail got a tarpon on the 15th on the deck, 79'' long, 42''dia. around 170lbs. it was released.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Kenny, when was those fish caught?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> Kenny, when was those fish caught?


 Within last couple of weeks... Avon has been seeing fish when conditions allow,but only big fish so far has been the tarpon..


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Headed down to Sunset Beach for the in-laws 50th wedding anniversary. Any suggestions on fishing? I know there is a pier there but not sure what they are catching down there this time of year. Probably Whiting, small Blues and Spanish mac. I'm thinking deep sea if nothing else but not sure what's running. Thanks in advance for any tips and suggestions.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

up here at Johnny Mercers we have 2 kings total.....a tarpon stike or 2 and several nice sharks...there was a 100 lb HAMMER PUT ON THE PIER TODAY........SUCK SEASON AS A WHOLE....NO SPANISH AND NOT MANY FLOUNDER....


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Loner said:


> up here at Johnny Mercers we have 2 kings total.....a tarpon stike or 2 and several nice sharks...there was a 100 lb HAMMER PUT ON THE PIER TODAY........SUCK SEASON AS A WHOLE....NO SPANISH AND NOT MANY FLOUNDER....


haha I remember last year when mercers didnt have a single king. I guess there gettin' ahead of the game right now.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you fellas fish with live finger Mullet for the Flounders? That is how we do it on Rodanthe

You drop the nose hooked mullet right next to the piling on a fish finder rig (no River Rig) if the Flounder is home he busts up that Mullet, if not you move down to the next piling. The big Flounders lay in ambush right by the piling base, last fishing tip I am giving before


Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Garb, we use mud minnows on a Carolina rig for flounder. Throw it under the pier as far as possible and close to the pilings then drag em out real slowly. We have similar baits, rigs and methods. I would have no problem fishing your way if finger mullet was available and not mud minnows or fishing with a fish finder rig if that was the only game in town. However fishing pilings vertically isn't one of my strong suits. I'd still rather pitch past a piling and angle my bait by it on a slow drag.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Do you fellas fish with live finger Mullet for the Flounders? That is how we do it on Rodanthe
> 
> You drop the nose hooked mullet right next to the piling on a fish finder rig (no River Rig) if the Flounder is home he busts up that Mullet, if not you move down to the next piling. The big Flounders lay in ambush right by the piling base, last fishing tip I am giving before
> 
> ...


..g in the run of a season we do EVERYTHING U CAN IMAGINE...MUDS IN THE SUMMER..GULP YEAR ROUND....STRIPS OF BELLY (PINFISH, BLUEFISH,SANDLIZARD)OUR BIG FISH ALWAYS COME ON LIVE MULLET MOSTLY IN FALL...WE SET A RIG AND DRAG A RIG...USUALLY GO THRU ABOUT A DOZEN FISH ON THE WAY TO 2-3 LEGAL FISH.............BIG FLOUNDER AROUND HERE ARE A CAROLINA BEACH DEAL.....


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Garb....I use mullet or sometimes p-nut pogies or baby pins...we did get a 5lber couple weeks ago on a 5" spot


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

Mercers is down from last year. Last year we had 5 and how many has topsail beach had this year on all the piers? So smacks fanatic I would get your facts strait before you go and make yourself sound like you have no idea about whats going on.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fishing pilings vertically for Flounder or Sheepshead or them baby Grouper that hang right on the wood is not my preferred method of fishing either. I much prefer scanning the horizon then bending over the railing all day. I used to get a kick out of the Baby Grouper, you take a mini tube jig and just jiggle and rattle it around at the base of the piling and presto bowed up......

In 1999 when the King numbers had really fallen off from Rodanthe a lot of my friends switched to Flounder Fishing since it was semi productive. It was a sight to see the Red Headed Fella and CE and Wacko working spinner set ups for Flounder on a clear water late September afternoon. The Tee was empty and the fellas were staked out inside of the bar. They sure were some nice Flounders six- seven pounders.

Even the OBX Flounders tailed off though as the Flounders get pounded in winter outside the inlets by the draggers, its hard to get keepers consistently

Pamlico Sound will have finger mullet pretty much all season long, and while the mud minnows are in the upper ends of the creeks I never used them much.

Perhaps the Kings will come back somewhat with the Omega Ban, sure miss watching the sun come up over a spread of baits and the baits are all agitated up....knowing they were not long for the this world.....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

You never forget the first time you saw a king 6 feet in the air with a bait in its mouth and still going up.After that is something you always look for when you see that bait swimming fast circles and very very nervous.Its what keeps you coming back for more.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What is the omega ban? And why does loner always seem so angry?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> You never forget the first time you saw a king 6 feet in the air with a bait in its mouth and still going up.After that is something you always look for when you see that bait swimming fast circles and very very nervous.Its what keeps you coming back for more.


 Was the first thing I saw when I came to Frisco the first time... Hadn't done anything but freshwater till then.. Seeing that "big bobber" kinda fasinated me a bit,specially when he had bait on it big enough to fry up??  But,when I saw that king sky for the first time,I was hooked....


----------



## scole250 (Jul 23, 2009)

Garboman said:


> Perhaps the Kings will come back somewhat with the Omega Ban, sure miss watching the sun come up over a spread of baits and the baits are all agitated up....knowing they were not long for the this world.....


A last-minute addition by Sen. Don East , R-Surry, the Senate Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee chair, to a bill that bans factory fishing of menhaden off the N.C. coast, grants Virginia-based Omega Protein another season in the state’s waters.

Sen. Bill Rabon, R-Brunswick, who has pushed for the end of large-scale purse seine netting of menhaden, agreed to the compromise, but said he’d support no more extensions beyond January 1.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

NC KingFisher said:


> What is the omega ban? And why does loner always seem so angry?


...its a GIFT!!!!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

weekdayfisher said:


> Mercers is down from last year. Last year we had 5 and how many has topsail beach had this year on all the piers? So smacks fanatic I would get your facts strait before you go and make yourself sound like you have no idea about whats going on.


Hey man I gOt my facts mixed up. My bad there. But there really is no need to act like an asshole about it okay?


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

smacks fanatic  Hey man Ok I see you gOt yOur facts mixed up. That ok I only have love for my fishing brothers. Brother....


----------



## yardbird0598 (Jun 29, 2012)

Had a tarpon caught on BIP this week, also had 3 tarpon strikes on saturday!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

UPDATE: put the gaff in the first king landed on new jennettes on monday night,46 lbs,caught by my buddy sean from columbia,will post picture when i get from my phone .we had a good week and it continues into this week with many large cobia caught,hooked and seen.a 35 lbs hit the deck this afternoon.tarpon ,jacks and 'cudas were also in the mix of sightings ,but not landed,heck there were so many fish i even got to land a 32" pup on sunday morning,awfully nice of the fish gods to let me play!!!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

cant wait to see the phto of the king


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Heard about the king through my boss's son Sal.. He was beside himself talking about the skyjob the king did...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

here she is in all her glory,and kenny tell your boss, him and his misses are doing a right fine job with that boy,if only i could get sal and some of them other youngins to stop tinkerin' with there rigs they may just get hooked up


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

psst...keep it on the low....they got another one this evening......45#


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll make sure to let Sal in on the secret,as well as givin him hell about messin with his rigs all the time...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

my buddy charlie called at 8 am ,now rodanthe is getting in on the action,44".that makes 4 confirmed kings so far this week.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

did they land another? after the one you posted


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ReelKingin said:


> did they land another? after the one you posted


the run down so far:jennettes 2,avalon 1,rodanthe 1,mind you these are confirmed reports,nags head hasn't posted a fishing report in a couple days and i don't know enuf of that crowd,avon hasn't had a web posted fishing report since 2008 and i would figure there are enuf guys on here we would know thru them


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn the outer banks are getting all the fish, while right below we have seaview, surf city, and jolly roger that haven't landed a single king. Now JR did have a king slice a bait in half but we didnt actually get the fish


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

Rodanthe Pier also hooked and lost another king and caught a 42 lb jack crevalle friday. Things are looking up!


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

Another king off Rodanthe today 33+ lbs. Beats the hell outta last year.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> the run down so far:jennettes 2,avalon 1,rodanthe 1,mind you these are confirmed reports,nags head hasn't posted a fishing report in a couple days and i don't know enuf of that crowd,avon hasn't had a web posted fishing report since 2008 and i would figure there are enuf guys on here we would know thru them


 Avon ain't done squat..... They've caught one tarpon,and one legal cobe... Few tarpon strikes and a couple of kings on that came unbuttoned.. Today,about a 5lb spainish was caught on a pinrig,along with seeing some tarpon and one cobe.. Some folks couldn't get a bait till 10 in the morning when we had a couple of schools of fatback come through.. You could not buy a bait today.. Did master a rig that will catch those frigget mackeral though,those things were everywhere...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

luv to see that friggin frigget rig


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> luv to see that friggin frigget rig


 Freind of Tater and I,he's an ole greek fellow.. He asked what thay could be caught on,I said trolling with clarkspoons was the only way I've seen them caught. Had heard from Tater that he and Chris Storrs had caught them by putting on eggsinker,and 4' down from it clarkspoon.. The ole greek guy had a curved pearl white spoon,like crippled herring about 2" or so long,so we tied that on.. Those guys would charge that thing....


As far as catching them goes,they change direction about as fast as any fish I've ever caught,including bonefish and false albacore,maybe not as strong as either,but dern sure a blast catching them...


----------

